# Oregon trying to compete with Commiefornia!



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Oregon Governor Signs Gun Confiscation Bill Into Law

good luck to those stuck in that state


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The benefit of grade school indoctrination into the communist/ socialist way of thinking.

The left has now many generations coveting the left's philosophy.

It is now showing all over liberal states, and from left wing bastard activist's in red ones.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Horrible law and unconstitutional in my opinion. Apply the same logic to a sacred cow of the left and they would be burning and looting over it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They have that BS here in this libtard/communist state.

A pissed off live in bitch or wife or *** bo can go and get a restraining order,

which means confiscation of all your guns.

No proof, just stating they are in fear.

When order is rescinded if ever, 

you will be lucky to get anything back that does not have a serial number that was recorded.

Seen it happen, all magazines were gone and over half the ammo.

When questioned, PD said complain and you get nothing, even with a court order returning the property.

The chief has refused to give stuff back, defying the judge, and gets away with it.

Now, none of this happened to me, just people I know.

The chief did not think anyone he did not know should have a gun for protection, in a city of 300,000.

Yet he assigned himself two officers for eight hour shifts of guard duty at his house, 24/7,

and one for his wife whenever she went out, serving as her chauffeur also, in a city owned car.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This law was voted in 3 weeks ago. Another law they won't talk about is when you fill out the paperwork for a firearm they can prolong your approval indefinitely for any reason. But the good part was before they put this up for a vote they had a public hearing for both laws. It lasted 30 minutes on a week day in the middle of the day. Without public notice. She swears she is not related to "Moonbeam" but I think they are.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Molṑn labé.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Our freedoms are not being taken away en mass. They are being chipped away in small pieces one at a time. We are not supposed to notice or we are expected to be apathetic about it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There is a Plan by Far Left & Left on the State Level (Think Washington State , Oregon , Colorado ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It does still require a judge's review, but that's far from proper procedure when restricting a person's right to bear arms.
In fact, only one amendment even considers a review and warrant issuance to be a reasonable course, and that's for searches or arrests.
My copy doesn't contain anything about a review, or order, or warrant as a remedy to allow law enforcement to confiscate arms, thereby violating a citizen's right to keep and bear arms.

I pose two options to the people of Oregon.
1. Armed revolt against tyranny.
2. Move to Texas, and let the libs die in their own filth.

Pick one.

Just don't bring any of that sh*t with you when you come. Savvy? :vs_cool:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> It does still require a judge's review, but that's far from proper procedure when restricting a person's right to bear arms.
> In fact, only one amendment even considers a review and warrant issuance to be a reasonable course, and that's for searches or arrests.
> My copy doesn't contain anything about a review, or order, or warrant as a remedy to allow law enforcement to confiscate arms, thereby violating a citizen's right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> ...


I think number 1 will cause number 2, minus moving to texàs. I'm for number 1....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Funny you mentioned Oregon, I was just listening to Beck on the radio talking to a woman whose two children were taken from her and husband because their IQ was too low, even though the case worker the state sent claimed they were good parents (they fired her). 
California, Oregon and Washington, must be something in the water?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> California, Oregon and Washington, must be something in the water?


It's because the Californians go out to infiltrate the rest of the country with their wacked out beliefs. We were fine, but now every other person I meet comes from CA, policies change and we're just another California, watching our rights get voted away every election. Not sure where would be better to go though!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

indie said:


> It's because the Californians go out to infiltrate the rest of the country with their wacked out beliefs. We were fine, but now every other person I meet comes from CA, policies change and we're just another California, watching our rights get voted away every election. Not sure where would be better to go though!


What about the Folks hailing from a Long Line of Marxists dating back to Sacco & Vanzetti & the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire that left Flushing Queens & Brooklyn & Chicago & Baltimore and Omaha who moved on to the West (Seattle) (Portland) ... and are the original Importers of the Ideologies you blame Californians for ? The Far Left & Left have rat packed the Pacific Northwest & elsewhere from many Liberal Bastions other than California .


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> It does still require a judge's review, but that's far from proper procedure when restricting a person's right to bear arms.
> In fact, only one amendment even considers a review and warrant issuance to be a reasonable course, and that's for searches or arrests.
> My copy doesn't contain anything about a review, or order, or warrant as a remedy to allow law enforcement to confiscate arms, thereby violating a citizen's right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> ...


you poor Texans already have an inflow of 5 people immigrating from Commiefornia trying to Commie it up in Texas





here is a video on it if you guys dont stay alert they will invade your guvmunt and turn texas blue.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My wish is for all the west coast liberals to move about 130 miles further west, and then send for the rest of the country's liberals to join them.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> I think number 1 will cause number 2, minus moving to texàs. I'm for number 1....


Join State of Jefferson Movement with Far Nor Cal is an option


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Quantum Donut said:


> you poor Texans already have an inflow of 5 people immigrating from Commiefornia trying to Commie it up in Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texas is on the fast track to becoming Blue (Just look at Dallas the most Gay Friendly City East of West Hollywood, and Austin and Houston & El Paso & Lubbock & Abilene & the area surrounding The Former Texas A&M ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

You silly non-Texans...

Texas WAS blue, you short-sighted sillies.
It converted red, and has been passing more and more conservative laws since.

Despite Dallas and a few college towns, the rest of the state is doing just fine.
It's always so funny to see people who think they know more than those who ACTUALLY LIVE HERE.
Did you not even listen to the actual Texan in the video?

The whole conversation was triggered by a British newspaper... that should be enough to discount it.
You guys crack me up sometimes.

:vs_laugh:


----------

